# a few shots



## Ghostdive (Jun 26, 2011)

A view shots to get a feeling for the EF 70-300L. Posting here, i think there are not good enough to be post in the lens section. But for the low light i had today i think they are not bad. Not what i relay wanted today, but no other models here :-D

Shots are all done with an EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 L IS USM on an EOS 400D 




IMG_2755_20110626_0116 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2741_20110626_0102 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2739_20110626_0100 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2705_20110626_0066 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2692_20110626_0053 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2690_20110626_0051 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2679_20110626_0040 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr




IMG_2678_20110626_0039 von ghostdive.picture auf Flickr


----------



## unfocused (Jun 26, 2011)

Great shots. Knowing how quickly these subjects move, you should be very pleased to have gotten the shots you did.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the butterfly shots, can't help but think i can't see the birds for the trees in the later shots, maybe a tighter crop on those?


----------



## Ghostdive (Jun 27, 2011)

There are most trials so i didn't spent much time in post processing. 
The only thing i have done here are the Lens-correction in the RAW-converter(Adobe Camera-RAW), nothing else.
So next time i crop the images, to get the essential.

Learning always more ;-)

Also I leave for the tour without an macro 
I think, the butterflies where much better with the macro.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2011)

Agreed - nice butterfly shots, but the birds need to be closer or cropped. Also, consider an off-center placement for the subject.


----------

